# OnePass questions



## wayman (Jan 4, 2011)

So, Sunday night I signed up for OnePass and flew PDX-EWR-BOS on Continental using my new OnePass membership number. The points haven't posted yet, but their mileage calculator shows I'll receive 2,634 OnePass points for this travel.

I understand I can only transfer points over to AGR in blocks of 5,000. I'm unlikely to fly Continental again in the foreseeable future or possibly ever. It would be a shame for these OnePass points to sit around uselessly!

1, Do OnePass points expire after X years of account inactivity? If so, what's "X"? And does that activity to prevent expiration need to be "adding flight miles, earnable only through flying Continental" as opposed to other sorts of activity (eg, getting points through credit card purchases, etc)?

2, What other opportunities exist for earning OnePass points? I know about the Chase credit card, and I'm not interested in it. I have the Chase AGR MasterCard, and I'd rather not get another Chase credit card (especially one I'd get with the intention to cancel it as soon as possible to avoid the annual fee). While different folks report different experiences with "getting and canceling credit cards", I'm leery enough that I'd rather not. So I'm looking for opportunities besides that.

3, Assuming there's no way for me to earn about 2,400 OnePass points, so I get to 5,000 total and can transfer them to my AGR account, what else can I do with 2,634 OnePass points? Can I transfer them into someone else's OnePass account, or does that require a block of 5,000 as well? Can I redeem them for some tchochke or $5 restaurant coupon or something?

Thanks!


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 4, 2011)

I do think the OnePass miles do expire, but it is like 36 months without activity. However, unlike Amtrak that the activity had to be actual travel, on OnePass it is *ANY* activity that counts!

Continental also has a shopping mall like AGR, so if you buy some things from them, you can get your balance up to the magic 5K!




And some have different earning rates (read more) than AGR!



Back when the old Circuit City had stores, they paid 1/$ on AGR but 3/$ on OnePass! So I bought on OnePass, earned triple and then transferred them (with other miles) to AGR!





Even if you don't get the full 5K, a purchase resets the clock!





I'm not not sure about other options. I was only interested in getting to 5K, so I could transfer them to AGR!


----------



## Ispolkom (Jan 4, 2011)

1. Continental One Pass miles don't expire.

EDIT: But: "If no mileage is deposited in your account for 18 consecutive months, your membership may be cancelled, and your miles may be forfeited."

2. Look at the OnePass mall. It's been a lot more reliable for me than the AGR mall. I notice, for instance, that 1-800-Flowers.com gives 25 miles per dollar. Also, there's some small chance that Chase will renew their Continental debit card deal, which offered 25k miles for opening a checking account. Given the new regulations for debit cards, though, that seems unlikely.

3. Subscriptions? Look here.

One last thing. Continental and United will combine their frequent flyer programs in 2012, I guess (they will "announce the details of the single, combined program" at the end of 2011), and no one knows what this will do to transfers to AGR.

Glad that you and your friend got home safely.


----------



## Exiled in Express (Jan 4, 2011)

Mileathon may help.

http://www.continental.com/web/en-US/apps/onepass/promotions/mileathon/login.aspx

Details are not posted yet, I would expect hotels and car rentals to earn some nice bonus points though.


----------



## Gratt (Jan 5, 2011)

very often on the Continental website they give away 100-300 miles just for clicking on a link and getting informed about a deal or promotion they are running.

Its easy and a cheap way to get those extra few miles :hi:


----------



## Ispolkom (Jan 5, 2011)

Gratt said:


> very often on the Continental website they give away 100-300 miles just for clicking on a link and getting informed about a deal or promotion they are running.
> 
> Its easy and a cheap way to get those extra few miles :hi:


True, but in my experience the miles have only posted when I had a Continental credit or debit card.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)

You can credit miles from any Star Alliance carrier to your Onepass account. You don't necessarily have to fly on Continental.


----------

